# Laser sights



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I was talking to a guy that works at a shooting range & store in Sheffield called Gun Hub about laser sights and asked if he had any in stock that would fit my M&P 40 M2.0 compact. I told him I was looking for one that fist the back strap of my 40 S&W. I told him I got no where with crimson trace and he told me he wasn't surprised. Does anyone know any other manufacture that makes laser sights that would mount on the back strap of the M&P 40 M2.0 compact? I don't want a front mounted laser because I would have to invest in another holster and I quiet like the holster I have for it now. Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Reminds me of funny day couple days ago...Went to Vances Gun Range and this young guy bought himself a FN57 and it had laser sights. This green dot was flying around the gun range along with rounds. he'd tag his target and by time he pulled the trigger the green dot moved to another location;. but he fired anyways. Did this for 15 min.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a CT on my 38spcl and found it was too distracting.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Great for a small bore rifle but not for me on a handgun.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

How about a red dot sight ?


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Rocknut said:


> How about a red dot sight ?


That would work, but my slid isn't an optic ready slide, and to get one from Smith & Wesson, They want you to buy the performance center version of the gun and I don't want to buy another gun just to mount an optic on it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm with the crowd that's not a fan, I was fine with mine to about 7 feet after that that thing would bounce around and I'd find myself jerking the trigger when I thought the dot was where I wanted it, it actually made me a worse shot, took it off and sold it.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I'm with the crowd that's not a fan, I was fine with mine to about 7 feet after that that thing would bounce around and I'd find myself jerking the trigger when I thought the dot was where I wanted it, it actually made me a worse shot, took it off and sold it.


I like the one that"s on my S&W 9mm. I don't use it so much for sighting, It's more of a scare tactic thing more than anything else.


----------

